# vasectomy



## sesame84 (Mar 26, 2015)

Has anyone had a vasectomy or has/is been with someone who has? What was the determining factor for deciding to have it? Were you infertile or previously experience issues trying to conceive? Do you regret the decision or eventually reverse it?

Did you meet someone that changed your mind about having a child/ren?

Have you tried to get pregnant before or after? What happened? How long did it take? Did you have complications?


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

:bump: Bumping up for more attention! Any experience to share?


----------

